# Information on hunting in Mexico



## E (Feb 21, 2012)

Got invited to go and preview a lease in Mexico. The price is about what I am paying in south Texas but there is more than ten times the acreage. Very apprehensive about hunting in Mexico. I have heard lots of stories about bad things happening but they are always about "some guy". Looking for opinions from anyone who hunts there or has hunted there in the recent past. 

thanks.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Location would be a factor.


----------



## E (Feb 21, 2012)

Crossing in DelRio, bout 30 from border crossing.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Use the search function, and search for "Mexico". Look at the right hand column and for those threads posted in the "hunting section". There are many articles over the past few years about hunting down there. Some say go, some say not to go. Some fairly nice deer taken. However, none that are good enough that I would personally go to Mexico to kill. I won't go back down there, so I really have no additional input.


----------



## Jeff_C (Aug 30, 2007)

First thing - never listen to anyone who hasn't been. Go with someone who has lots of experience. Follow the laws and have a good time. It's not a war zone. I have hunted Mexico for 7 years or more. Never had a problem. I cross in Del Rio and Eagle Pass. Know the rules and procedures. Enjoy!


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

If you drive over just be sure you totally check out your car for any military (308, 223) ammo which might on the floor, in between seats etc. I had a good friend- multi millionaire who did gun shows for fun, drove over the border at Brownsville I think, and they found some loose 223 rounds buried under the back seat of his suburban. The first level of morbid was $5k. He told them to stuff it. He got out of jail about a year or so later- mordida went up to about $75k.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Read the newspapers and realize that probably only 25% of incidents make the papers.


----------



## Marlin-Mania (Oct 22, 2004)

Hunted MX for the first time this year. It was really nice and I never felt unsafe. We crossed at Columbia bridge and made at least 12 trips. Go with someone experienced first and just go and look things over. I'm actually switching leases this next year to a 33,000 acre place. The amount of land is immense down there.


----------



## Professor Jones (Nov 17, 2005)

I hunted Mexico for 6 years. Had a great time and killed some nice deer. Just follow the rules. Cross the border in the day, drive to the ranch and stay there, come back to the US during the day. The traveling to the ranch and from the ranch to the border are the only times I felt uncomfortable. Oh Yeah, travel with some other hunters on your lease if at all possible. Good Luck.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I would rather hunt the mountains of Afghanistan than Mexico to be honest. It's analogous to swimming with great white sharks with no cage; maybe you get away with it forever, maybe you get cut in half on the first dive. I believe I'll just hunt in Texas thank you very much.


----------



## DVM1997 (Apr 9, 2010)

I've hunted Mexico for 5 years, have never had a single issue. I take my kids with me, never feel unsafe where we hunt.

DVM


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Cat 5 i dont believe he was looking for opinions on what people think of mexico. Of course its a sheet hole, but the dude wants to hunt there.


----------



## Alexnillo (Jan 10, 2008)

If you are hunting strictly for trophy deer, it may be worth it to you.
Safety wise, bad things are happening down there.

These are some of the things that have turned me off from Mexico. You don't have the same freedom to carry your other guns back and forth, .22, shotguns, pistols or whatever you just want to throw in the truck and take to the deer lease. I don't think you can bring back other game, like hog or javelina or other predators. The crossing is a PITA (holidays, 18 wheeler traffic), both ways, sometimes more on this side. I once got two cases of beer "confiscated" at the second checkpoint in Mexico. And there's always the risk of that lost round in the vehicle.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Sight Cast said:


> Cat 5 i dont believe he was looking for opinions on what people think of mexico. Of course its a sheet hole, but the dude wants to hunt there.


it's all related really


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

Hunted there 8 years, never travel alone, travel with a local, who knows the ropes. If you travel in a caravan, make sure your whole caravan clears all check points, before proceeding. Go directly to and from the ranch, it's not a shopping spree. Don't raise any Red Flags, and be friendly, remember you are in a foreign country. I've found that the ranch hands are willing to help you with anything, for a small tip. I have found that if you take used clothes, in good condition, will get you more than a money type tip. Ranchers don't like Gringos tipping their ranch hands with money. The hands make about .50 a day, and the fear is, if they make more it will give them an incentive to leave. Just keep it as simple as possible, and be well prepared.


----------



## vette74 (Oct 11, 2009)

I had a friend that had his head cut off crossing the boarder in Acuna visiting his grandmother and he grew up there. Good luck!


----------



## JIMMY MAC (Jul 10, 2013)

*Hunting Mexico*

Other important information after hunting 12 years in Mexico:
1) Use the 3 P's-Patience, Persistent, and Politeness..your in a foreign country.
2) The last two years we couldn't bring gas from the US or corn. Had to purchase it in Mexico.
3) You must obtain a VISA good for 6 months. (Extra Cost) Passport required!! The US requires that to get back into the US.
4) You must register your own private vehicle to obtain a permit only if you hunt past the 30 mile check point. Your only allowed 1 vehicle per person...you have to show either title or registration to obtain permit. The permit and VISA MUST be checked back in at the end of your stay....if you fail to do this you will not be allowed to register another vehicle in the future. To bring a hunting rig (jeep) I would have to put that vehicle in a family members name because of the 1 vehicle rule.
5)Season usually starts the day after Thanksgiving and ends late January or 1st weekend of Feb.
6) Start your gun permit and hunting license paperwork early...usually in Sept. You usually do this with the group your hunting with. All of this is done thru an Angadi official. Angadi is the governing body in Mexico like TPW here in Texas.

I really enjoyed it over there...got off because our lease members had concerns regarding our safety even though nothing ever happened. One exception...the weekend we were removing our stuff 2 cartel informants (with walkie talkie type radios) showed up on the lease looking around. That was the only time we felt uncomfortable. Enjoy but be smart and safe and use everyones recommendations on 2Cool.


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

I hunted down there for nearly 10 years, but haven't been back since 2009. We never had any problems, but just got to where we felt it wasn't worth the risk to drive down there. 

As others have said, be prepared to "donate" something when you go through the checkpoints. Not every time, but quite frequently the soldiers would show a real interest in a flashlight or something and would start to do a lot of extra looking through your vehicle until you offered them the "gift" they were eyeballing.

I really miss hunting down there and hope the situation changes in the future so we can go back. 

FWIW, we crossed at the Columbia bridge and had about a 30-40 minute drive to the ranch gate.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Sight Cast said:


> Cat 5 i dont believe he was looking for opinions on what people think of mexico. Of course its a sheet hole, but the dude wants to hunt there.


I actually re-read his post, and I do believe he WAS specifically asking for opinions of Mexico, as in safety not how good the hunting is. So there.


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

I started looking two years ago and decided against it. There are lots of people who have never had a problem and the hunting is good but there have been well documented cases where things have gone bad and I didn't feel it was worth it for a deer.


----------



## Tiki Outrage (Jun 10, 2011)

I have had the same ranch for 23 years it's all about location if you have any questions just give me a pm


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

I like to cross early in the morning and on the way out, go as early as I can get to the bridge. Usually fill propane bottles (propane is cheaper in Mex), go by and get some corn and grain, then fill up truck and fuel cans with diesel and gas. Growing up in the valley we use to make fun of mexico gas, but now it is much better than gas over here. I try to remember to bring some back for 4 wheelers and lawn mowers. Have taken 4 wheelers, brush cutters, chian saws etc., that were hard to start over here, across, after running a bit of mexico gas through them they heal and purr like a kitten. My 4 wheeler starts better and seems to run cooler on mexico gas. Try to get everything done quick in town and as soon as possible head to the ranch. Pack up, the evening before leaving, to get an early start, usually leave the ranch before sun comes up.


----------



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

I've hunted Mexico for the last Ten years. Have not had a single problem period. 
We cross in Del Rio. I have spent about 26 days on the lease this last season. 
**** happens every where, most of it happens in US cities.

If you have a good land owner, you will be fine.


----------



## 10ERBETTER (Feb 24, 2008)

Myself and ten other gringos have crossed into Mexico 20+ times in the last two years to work/hunt on the ranch that we lease. Zero problems. The group I am hunting with has been down there more than 10 years with no issues. We cross in Acuna, Piedras and Colombia. I know a lot more people than that. Some bring their families. Is there risk involved? Yes. But there is just as much (if not more) risk in hunting on the Texas side of the border. Just obey the laws and be smart when you are in Mexico. Take care of you paperwork. Ask lots of questions. Travel to and from the ranch in daylight hours only. Make sure you don't have any guns or ammo in your vehicle without a permit.

My first experience hunting South of the border was supposed to be a one week hunt. That was two years ago and since then I have dropped my South Texas lease and I head to the ranch in Old Mexico every chance I get. Mexico truly is the last frontier. Huge low fence ranches with monster bucks. You never know what is going to step out. Try it once and you are hooked. Its an adventure. It gets into your blood. I hope to be hunting down there for a long time.... Good luck.


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

Why would you risk all the problems and cost to hunt Mexico when you can hunt border ranches in Texas ?????? Yes the problems come over here also, but here if you have to use deadly force you won't be locked up forever if you are defending yourself. Either way remember Dead Men Don't Talk !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Have not had any problems in years of crossing, the ***** are a bit bigger.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Can run a few tanks of gas through a 4 wheeler and not see the whole ranch.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

The fishing is fun, and they fry up good.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Clear water, no trash, land as pristien as when the indians were around, as mentioned earlyer, a real sheet hole.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

I have 6 ranches that I can hunt all the deer I want on here in Texas, I do not go to Mexico just to kill a deer. I go because there is nothing like it in Texas.


----------



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

*Well......*



Muleman said:


> Why would you risk all the problems and cost to hunt Mexico when you can hunt border ranches in Texas ?????? Yes the problems come over here also, but here if you have to use deadly force you won't be locked up forever if you are defending yourself. Either way remember Dead Men Don't Talk !!!!!!!!!!!!


Simply put, there are no more problems in Mexico than in Texas IMO. In some aspects, there are a whole lot less problems. Such as having to deal with game wardens and customs on our side. We have not seen a single game warden in Mexico in ten years.

Our Mexcio ranch is truly a magical place, you just will not understand until you go there.

Most everyone brings the wife, kids or girl friends with absolute confidence. We have a great land owner that takes unbelievable care of us.

Cost of going to Mexico? We hunt 48,000 acres, 12 guns with a 3 bed room/bth house, with a cook, a cowboy to clean deer and maid to clean up after us for 2500/yr or 62 cents per acre. I still have not seen all 48k acres in 10 years.
A ranch like this in Texas would be crazy expensive.

We have year round access, and guest priviledges. We have good deer, outstanding quail and dove hunting, varmits as well. 
We can actually hunt quail and dove during the deer season without 
bothering other hunters on the lease. Do that on many Texas ranches and you won't be on that ranch long.

Mexico is not for everyone, that is true.


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Get a SENTRI card if crossing regularly and you'll not have to wait with the 18 wheelers and other people waiting to cross. Takes the stress out of sitting in a long line worrying about someone messing with your stuff. Our place was a few miles past the "veintiseis" checkpoint down hwy 85 out of Nuevo Laredo. It's a little more sketchy than most are making it sound. If you cross Columbia and don't have to worry about the checkpoint it is quite a bit safer, relatively speaking. My family went to our land owner's dad's funeral a few weeks ago in downtown Nuevo Laredo with no problems. Ya the cartel guys are there and present, but they know who they are looking for. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

capt4fish said:


> Simply put, there are no more problems in Mexico than in Texas IMO. In some aspects, there are a whole lot less problems. Such as having to deal with game wardens and customs on our side. We have not seen a single game warden in Mexico in ten years.
> 
> Our Mexcio ranch is truly a magical place, you just will not understand until you go there.
> 
> ...


It sounds really amazing, I just wish I didn't obsessively watch / read the news. I would never be able to relax, which is the #1 reason I hunt and fish, so it would be a complete waste of money whether it's one penny an acre or 1000 dollars an acre. Drugs pretty much ruin everyone and everything they touch.


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

capt4fish said:


> Our Mexcio ranch is truly a magical place, you just will not understand until you go there.
> 
> Mexico is not for everyone, that is true.


Great post, I feel exactly the same about the time I spent on the ranch in Mexico. A true passion that I really miss.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Post up some pics of the deer y'all kill over there please....


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Carmin Mountain whitetain, we have the regular whitetail, mule deer, and the small carmin mountain whitetail. 32/20


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Best tasting whitetail I have eaten, and they do not take up much room on the 4-wheeler.


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

Guy in the middle of the pic in the green shirt with the shoulder pad is the landowner/board of angadi. The rest is my family after a Saturday evening hunt.









Can't really tell but the sierra madres are in the background of this pic, my unc and cuz, and me and pops. 
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaze 'em (Jun 4, 2012)

My big 9.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

*Here are a few...*

A few pics.


----------



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

*another...*

another


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

If those deer are the size you get in Mexico I would not risk my life or my family's life going there to hunt. Those size deer walk on my place!!!!! Just Saying


----------



## Jeff_C (Aug 30, 2007)

Muleman said:


> If those deer are the size you get in Mexico I would not risk my life or my family's life going there to hunt. Those size deer walk on my place!!!!! Just Saying


"Just saying". We hunt one man per 5k acres. Most ranches in South Texas hunt one man per 1k acre or less. We have never seen oil rigs, water haulers, or anything related to the oil industry. Sure we see the military and even some cartel members. We never see illegals walking past our trail cams, trashing or breaking in to our camp, or border patrol on the ranch. What we do see are free ranging monster bucks. "Just saying"


----------



## Jeff_C (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Jeff_C (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Jeff_C (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

Jeff, I agree with you on all the factors you said!!!!! Most hunters would be lucky to harvest any of the deer in your trophy room , I hunted Mexico in my younger years but now days IDK. Guess if I did not have the lease I have had for the past 12 years my opinion may be different. Your trophy room is about full so you may need to build on pretty soon!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff_C (Aug 30, 2007)

Muleman said:


> Jeff, I agree with you on all the factors you said!!!!! Most hunters would be lucky to harvest any of the deer in your trophy room , I hunted Mexico in my younger years but now days IDK. Guess if I did not have the lease I have had for the past 12 years my opinion may be different. Your trophy room is about full so you may need to build on pretty soon!!!!!!!!


What do you do when a free ranging mature 170-188 class deer steps out in front of you? Add more space to you trophy room? Lol. Mexico has been good to me. I enjoyed my 8-10 years in South Texas as well. The oil industry pushed me out. I have strongly considered a return to South Texas. I get more frustrated trying to take that perfect trophy pic. It's not always about the kill.


----------



## Jeff_C (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

.


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

Mexico bucks...


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

Sorry, not sure why those pics are so big.


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

All those definitely have character. Nice bucks, were they fed protein or is your ranch by the mountains that catch all the Pacific and Gulf moisture??????


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

"We never see illegals walking past our trail cams, trashing or breaking in to our camp"

I think being a Mexican is still technically legal in Mexico, so it would have to be an illegal American migrating south to be an illegal immigrant. I do imagine that is a rare sight.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Category5 said:


> "We never see illegals walking past our trail cams, trashing or breaking in to our camp"
> 
> I think being a Mexican is still technically legal in Mexico, so it would have to be an illegal American migrating south to be an illegal immigrant. I do imagine that is a rare sight.


 So he is not lying right?

John


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

I wish I could afford the lease offered to me SE of Big bend.


----------



## 7mag (Jun 23, 2009)

*Mexico*

Jeff C, Quit trying to sell these guys on Mexico, at least until I can find me another place to hunt down there.  Until you have hunted those pristine ranches, you don't realize what you are missing. It's the closest thing to Africa!!!!


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

7mag said:


> Jeff C, Quit trying to sell these guys on Mexico, at least until I can find me another place to hunt down there.  Until you have hunted those pristine ranches, you don't realize what you are missing. It's the closest thing to Africa!!!!


By that do you mean a hostile native population that could at any given moment kidnap and torture you, then skin your face and sew your face meat to a soccer ball if your family can't afford to wire an adequate sum of cash into their bank account? Or are there Kudu in Mexico?


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

7mag said:


> Jeff C, Quit trying to sell these guys on Mexico, at least until I can find me another place to hunt down there.  Until you have hunted those pristine ranches, you don't realize what you are missing. It's the closest thing to Africa!!!!


I can find you one right now....I wouldn't go down there but I know available spots....


----------



## Jeff_C (Aug 30, 2007)

7mag said:


> Jeff C, Quit trying to sell these guys on Mexico, at least until I can find me another place to hunt down there.  Until you have hunted those pristine ranches, you don't realize what you are missing. It's the closest thing to Africa!!!!


Don't go to Mexico!! It's so dangerous. I take back everything I've said about Mexico. Do not go!!!!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Jeff_C said:


> Don't go to Mexico!! It's so dangerous. I take back everything I've said about Mexico. Do not go!!!!


No worries here.....I wouldn't hunt Mexico if they paid me......


----------



## liedtcr (May 28, 2013)

Nice deer!!!!!


----------



## Milltodk (Oct 2, 2011)

*Mexico?????*

If you know someone from the Rio Grande Valley ask them what to believe?


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Milltodk said:


> If you know someone from the Rio Grande Valley ask them what to believe?


 Raised on our ranch south of San Juan, with the lights of Mexico, easyly seen across the river, what questions do you have Milltodk?


----------



## TailHunter3 (May 21, 2009)

Don't hunt Mexico! The experience of hunting large ranches where ratios are 1 hunter per 1,000 acres will absolutely spoil you and hunting Texas will never be the same!

The media has a fascination with Mexico and they would lead you to believe there is a Cartel behind every bush! Mexico is a gigantic Country and just like here in the U.S. they have a population of crime. To absolutely condemn ALL of Mexico like many tend to do would be akin to foreigners condemning the U.S. because your kids will get shot at their elementary school, movie theater, college campus or military base. I once had a ranch hand in Mexico tell me that he used to work in Chicago and he said that he would never do that again as it is too dangerous there! It's all perspective!

I see processing the media bias about Mexico as an IQ test. Can you think on your own and make up your own mind? It's kind of like driving down the highway and the flashing lights are ahead on the road because of a wreck. Can you stay focused on the road and the car ahead of you without looking at the wreck? Or, do you look at the wreck and later condemn those darn rubberneckers? Ok... maybe a little off topic... but use common sense about timing of when you arrive and leave, show tons of respect to all officials and enjoy a world class resource. Hunting Mexico is a phenomenal hunting experience!


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Amazing.


----------



## FishingallthetimeinmyJB (Feb 24, 2014)

Category5 said:


> By that do you mean a hostile native population that could at any given moment kidnap and torture you, then skin your face and sew your face meat to a soccer ball if your family can't afford to wire an adequate sum of cash into their bank account? Or are there Kudu in Mexico?


This happened to you? I think someone is dipping into my cough syrup.

Nice bucks Jeff!


----------



## FishingallthetimeinmyJB (Feb 24, 2014)

TailHunter3 said:


> Don't hunt Mexico! The experience of hunting large ranches where ratios are 1 hunter per 1,000 acres will absolutely spoil you and hunting Texas will never be the same!
> 
> The media has a fascination with Mexico and they would lead you to believe there is a Cartel behind every bush! Mexico is a gigantic Country and just like here in the U.S. they have a population of crime. To absolutely condemn ALL of Mexico like many tend to do would be akin to foreigners condemning the U.S. because your kids will get shot at their elementary school, movie theater, college campus or military base. I once had a ranch hand in Mexico tell me that he used to work in Chicago and he said that he would never do that again as it is too dangerous there! It's all perspective!
> 
> I see processing the media bias about Mexico as an IQ test. Can you think on your own and make up your own mind? It's kind of like driving down the highway and the flashing lights are ahead on the road because of a wreck. Can you stay focused on the road and the car ahead of you without looking at the wreck? Or, do you look at the wreck and later condemn those darn rubberneckers? Ok... maybe a little off topic... but use common sense about timing of when you arrive and leave, show tons of respect to all officials and enjoy a world class resource. Hunting Mexico is a phenomenal hunting experience!


This. Someone is highly influenced by the media brainwashing.


----------



## FishingallthetimeinmyJB (Feb 24, 2014)

This is why I check out everything and don't believe everything the wind brings my way. I haven't found my head rolling down any roads in Mexico.


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

Is the Hunters Ranch still open in Acuna??


----------



## TailHunter3 (May 21, 2009)

FishingallthetimeinmyJB said:


> This. Someone is highly influenced by the media brainwashing.


Have you ever been hunting in Mexico?

You have the same record as 100% of all hunters that have hunted Mexico. There are no such incidences occurring to any American hunter while hunting Mexico. Fact.


----------



## FishingallthetimeinmyJB (Feb 24, 2014)

TailHunter3 said:


> Have you ever been hunting in Mexico?
> 
> You have the same record as 100% of all hunters that have hunted Mexico. There are no such incidences occurring to any American hunter while hunting Mexico. Fact.


Yes and we are both here posting. In full agreement.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I'd go if given a chance.Folks worry about what might happen crossing the border a few times a year,but then go down to Billy Bob's,get sheetfaced,walk the streets of Exchange Ave,and feel save.Go figure!I've hunted 12 years on the border at Presidio and have run into all kinds of folks that you can't quite figure out what they're up to,but have never had any problems.There is no tolerance for stupid at border crossings.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I can see the attraction of hunting in mexico, but worst case scenario if things went downhill... say you had to shoot someone like a cartel member.

would you rather be in texas, or in mexico?

hoping to successfully bribe the Mexican police.. hoping a stray .223 round isn't rolling around the truck. hoping that your paperwork is in order..

This was about 3 minutes worth of googling... I'm guessing all the stories don't make the news.

http://www.chron.com/news/nation-wo...bducted-on-hunting-trip-in-Mexico-1868708.php

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2010/0...co-dead-nationwide-photos-emerge-capos-death/

http://usatoday30.usatoday.com/news/world/2010-03-14-mexico-ducks_N.htm?csp=usat.me

http://blog.heritage.org/2012/12/19...-in-mexico-for-possession-of-family-heirloom/


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Shoot a black guy trying to beat you to death,and see how close you come to a death sentence.Your right though.Our prisons are better than Mexico's.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

self defense is practiced in the US on a daily basis. no matter how much the media forces the trayvon/zimmerman trial, the fact remains you have more rights in this country.


----------



## TailHunter3 (May 21, 2009)

The Pina story is the more over sensationalized media story possible about Mexico. Conveniently, Mr Pina was in the import/export business between Texas and Mexico. Rumor has it that it was actually local thugs who kidnapped him (not any hunters as the story you linked was inaccurate and you will find that clarification in later versions that went to every news outlet in the U.S.)... Rumor also has it that the Cartel actually took out the thugs responsible for causing so much of a spotlight in the area. That's the part most don't get that when something like that happens it costs them potentially millions in revenue because of the increase in enforcement. Cartels are a multi-million dollar corporation and not a local thug gang.

What I took away was this from your articles:

"There have been no confirmed run-ins between hunters and smugglers, and few reports of foreign tourists being affected by the drug violence."



Kyle 1974 said:


> I can see the attraction of hunting in mexico, but worst case scenario if things went downhill... say you had to shoot someone like a cartel member.
> 
> would you rather be in texas, or in mexico?
> 
> ...


----------



## TailHunter3 (May 21, 2009)

I find there are three typical types regarding the subject of Mexico:

1. Media Parrots- Have not actually been to Mexico but quick on the draw to repeat what they heard on the news. They don't usually consider the news media a great source of truth on other matters but consider them fair and trust worthy on news about hunting and enjoying Mexico.
2. Broke the law story tellers- These are the folks that know about someone that knows about someone who broke the law around ammo in Mexico. Forget the fact that any amount of preparation for a trip to Mexico would have come up with the rule to not have stray bullets into Mexico and all it would have taken is a few minutes to check your truck, these guys pulled into Mexico with unreported ammo and paid dearly with money and time in jail. It really is simple to follow gun and ammo rules in Mexico but you have one in ever crowd.
and, then you have the last category...
3.) Actually hunted in Mexico- Then you have the guy who has actually hunted the large ranch country in Mexico that has really enjoyed the experience and wouldn't mind going back. These speak from actual experience and generally have actual experiences of hunted there for years and found the people nice and friendly.


----------



## liedtcr (May 28, 2013)

TH,

You are wasting your typing skills. 
Let the nay-sayers stay here. 
To convince everyone would just drive up lease prices and ruin it for us.


----------



## 7mag (Jun 23, 2009)

*Mexico*

Tailhunter, very well thought out and accurate analysis of Mexico.

Lied..., probably the best response of the year, well said!!


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

Do you guys take your kids across the border to hunt?


----------



## jacksrbetter (Jul 6, 2012)

I hunted in Mexico 2 years on one ranch, 1 year on another. 3 or 4 dove hunting trips down by Lake Gueraro. the hunting and the local people you encounter while hunting are fantastic. The hassles at the border, 2nd checkpoint when forced to stop(they don't wave you over every time). Encounters with federales are all very high stress unless you are either overconfident or stupid. And this was before Cartels became an issue. 

Hunting for mid 140 to 160 deer , fantastic. Are there "bad ranches and unscrupulous outfitters", yes, check them out carefully. Is there opportunity for a real booner class deer, yes, but not on every ranch and not every year. You will see some nature and wild animal interaction that you may not see anywhere else. 
Is a buck deer worth an unusual amount of stress and some certainly "not normal"danger. You decide!


----------



## liedtcr (May 28, 2013)

Yes,
I do. They absolutely love it. 
Imagine thousands of acres to ride a 4 wheeler around on! Not to mention the hunting experience.

Bring the wife as well. 
Everyone brings kids and spouses, girlfriends.


----------



## FishingallthetimeinmyJB (Feb 24, 2014)

liedtcr said:


> TH,
> 
> You are wasting your typing skills.
> Let the nay-sayers stay here.
> To convince everyone would just drive up lease prices and ruin it for us.


Great response. Well stated TH.


----------



## sand storm (Mar 15, 2012)

*Stay Home*

I hunted Mexico for many years. Not anymore. When you cross that bridge remember this.....you are leaving the land of the free and going to the home of the brave! Its changed a lot....its a **** shame! The biggest issue are road bandits and young thugs! Not worth it!


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

sand storm said:


> The biggest issue are road bandits and young thugs! Not worth it!


Yep. No deer is worth your life.


----------



## 10ERBETTER (Feb 24, 2008)

*No Deer Is Worth Your Life.......*

But talk to someone that has actually been hunting in Mexico recently and form your own opinion. Don't base your decision to go or not to go, on what you read on the internet or off of what the media reports.


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

The Nuevo Laredo police shook me down for $80 American this past season. I WAS doing about 80mph in a 30mph zone, trying to make the evening hunt. Not bad if you really think about it, compared to here. :biggrin:


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

I've hunted in Tamaulipas and Coahuila. Never had a single problem. Guys I hunted with never had a problem . 

I've crossed at falcon lake, Nuevo Laredo, Colombia toll bridge, and piedras negras. I always took all my things and headed straight to the ranch.

The big acreage low fence ranches are pretty neat. I just didn't ever find the quality of deer I was looking for or I'd still be hunting there. I'd say the chances of getting in trouble are slim to none. But anything could happen anywhere. 

I wouldn't be afraid to hunt there again.


----------



## dc1986 (Feb 22, 2013)

I hunt with Jeff C and can vouch for the quality of deer on the ranch.I have only hunted 2 seasons but have never had any issues or felt in danger.I will be giong back for sure.


----------



## DPElite (Apr 28, 2008)

I am going on my 4th year crossing and have not had a bad experience

The people there have been very nice to us and I do take my wife and her son.

Crossed at both Columbia and Laredo with no problems.


----------



## DPElite (Apr 28, 2008)

Here is video our cowboy videod for us while we creeped a pond with some Patos...... Not to bad of a video for someone who has never seen a camera let alone use it


----------

